# Knit--Shetland Lullaby Baby Shawl



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This charming Shetland shawl will look beautiful when wrapped around your little royal baby! The pattern is fairly easy to work even when using lace yarn. It has a classic elegance in its simple square center, bordered with a fern stitch pattern which also carries the garter stitch look. And it is finally finished off with a garter stitch edging which combines the ease of garter stitch knitting with the motifs of ferns and diamonds.
Knit this delicate shawl for your baby in lace yarn or use a heavier yarn such as fingering to make a graceful shawl for yourself!

Finished Measurements: After washing and blocking are about 43" (109cm).

Yarn: 1800 yards (1646m) lace weight. Sample was knitted using 3 hanks Knitpicks Bare Merino Wool; 100% Merino Wool; 880 yards/100grams per hank; in colornatural.

Needles and Notions: 1 pair size U.S. 4 (3.5mm) straight needles; 1 set of circular needles in same size at least 29 inches long; 1 double pointed needle to work the edging; stitch markers; yarn needle to sew in ends and final seam; a piece of contrasting scrap yarn to work provisional cast on with.

You can find this pattern for $6.99 in my Ravelry, Craftsy, loveknittting.com and Etsy pattern stores.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shetland-lullaby-baby-shawl

http://www.etsy.com/listing/226511160/shetland-lullaby-baby-shawl


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

wow :thumbup:


----------



## Jennyw (Apr 9, 2014)

That is amazing!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beyond beautiful! Definitely an heirloom.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Melody, that is a stunning shawl. I wish I knew someone who was expecting, even a grandbaby. Really lovely.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is amazing and so sweet.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Gorgeous shawl


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

A real beauty!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

It's truly beautiful! If only I could knit lace like you


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

How elegant


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Knitalot (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful blanket


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

That is gorgeous


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Just beautiful.. sure do wish that my eyesight would allow me to knit lace again.. this is lovely. xo ws


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful and great patience too.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful!! &#128158;


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, that is SO beautiful!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so pretty and delicate. A lot of heart has gone into thisxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

How beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

